# Loira



## bolboreta

Boa tarde!

Por favor, ¿pueden decirme cuál es la traducción correcta de _rubia_: _loira_ o _loura_?.

Muito obrigada.


----------



## Brabol

Bolboreta: Valem as duas formas, mas está sendo mais utilizado "loira".


----------



## bolboreta

Muito obrigada, Brabol


----------



## Outsider

Eu acho que ambas se usam com mais ou menos a mesma frequência.


----------



## FranParis

Outsider said:


> Eu acho que ambas _se usam_ com mais ou menos a mesma frequência.


 
Acho que as loiras são mais _usadas_, questão de numeros na população geral...(Isto é, não falando nas morenas).


----------



## Brabol

Brabol said:


> Bolboreta: Valem as duas formas, mas está sendo mais utilizado "loira".


 
Não fui claro: no *Brasil*, a forma "loira" é mais utilizada...


----------



## jazyk

Quando ouço loura, é quase sempre de alguém do Rio de Janeiro. Quem sabe é a forma preferida lá?


----------



## Vanda

Talvez lá e na minha terra. Também preferimos loura.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> Quando ouço loura, é quase sempre de alguém do Rio de Janeiro. Quem sabe é a forma preferida lá?


 
Não acho que haja uma preferência majoritária por nenhuma das duas formas. Eu, particularmente, prefiro loira.

Pensando bem, talvez a forma mais usada nem seja oficial - lôra...


----------



## Brabol

jazyk said:


> Quando ouço loura, é quase sempre de alguém do Rio de Janeiro. Quem sabe é a forma preferida lá?


Moro no Rio. E ouço loira. *Loura* só com os (bem) mais velhos e em alguns lugares do Nordeste. Agora, *lôra* é realmente usada nos subúrbios e favelas.


----------



## Vanda

Depois de muita 'discussão' aqui em casa, chegamos à conclusão que na verdade a maioria fala mesmo é "lôra", "dôrado".


----------



## Cristhian

Eu também falo "lôra".
Mas prefiro as morenas, e isso já é uma outra história...hehehe


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pensando bem, eu geralmente _escrevo _loira, mas na hora de falar, acaba saindo lôra. Não porque eu não conheça a forma correta, mas por costume mesmo (ou seria meRmo, hehehe)...


----------



## olivinha

Os “partidários” _da_ loira dizem loiraça ou louraça?
Eu, lôraço!
O


----------



## Makumbera

Loira é preferido no CENTRO-SUL.

LOURA é mais NORDESTINO!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Marcio Afonso said:


> Pensando bem, eu geralmente _escrevo _loira, mas na hora de falar, acaba saindo lôra. Não porque eu não conheça a forma correta, mas por costume mesmo (ou seria meRmo, hehehe)...



Mais um carioca a opinar:
Concordo com tudo o que o Marco escreveu. Sei que ambas as formas estão certas, prefiro loira para escrever, mas na hora de falar digo lôra, dorado, Ricardu, privilégiu (na verdade, praticamente todas as palavras que teminam com "o", eu as pronuncio com "u"). Lembrei de outra: côve-flor (ahgg, que horrível forma para se escrever).

By the way, digo loraça.

Saudações.


----------



## bolboreta

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. Yo creo que voy a decir _loira_, me gusta más cómo suena.

Abrazos.


----------



## ana lacerda

Este tópico gere a pergunta: oiro ou ouro?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

ana lacerda said:


> Este tópico gere a pergunta: oiro ou ouro?


 
Oiro? Eu nunca ouvi! Você está falando do metal precioso, certo? Aqui no Brasil só se usa ouro (pelo menos eu nunca ouvi oiro).


----------



## ana lacerda

Em Portugal também se diz Oiro.É um metal precioso....


----------



## jazyk

As formas preferidas no Brasil que me ocorrem no momento:
ouro, dois, coisa, ouço, tesoura, couro, casadouro (casadoiro ouve-se de vez em quando), tesouro, louça...

Estranhamente a maior parte das pessoas, pelo que tenho ouvido, pronuncia toicinho mas escreve toucinho. Acho uma tremenda incoerência. Tanto toicinho quanto toucinho são formas legítimas, por que não escrever aquela que nos sai mais espontânea então?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> As formas preferidas no Brasil que me ocorrem no momento:
> ouro, *dois*, coisa, ouço, tesoura, couro, casadouro (casadoiro ouve-se de vez em quando), tesouro, louça...
> 
> Estranhamente a maior parte das pessoas, pelo que tenho ouvido, pronuncia toicinho mas escreve toucinho. Acho uma tremenda incoerência. Tanto toicinho quanto toucinho são formas legítimas, por que não escrever aquela que nos sai mais espontânea então?


 
Existe _dous _em Portugal?


----------



## Outsider

Hoje em dia não existe nem _dous_, nem _cousa_, mas já se disse em tempos.

Também _tesoira_ e _tesoiro_ me soam antiquados. As outras palavras existem em ambas as versões, com _ou_ e com _oi_.


----------



## jazyk

> Existe _dous _em Portugal?


Não foi o que afirmei.



> Hoje em dia não existe nem _dous_, nem _cousa_, mas já se disse em tempos.
> 
> Também _tesoira_ e _tesoiro_ me soam antiquados. As outras palavras existem em ambas as versões, com _ou_ e com _oi_.


Não entrei no mérito sincrônico da questão, simplesmente arrolei as palavras usadas aqui e agora.


----------



## Outsider

Eu sei, estava a responder ao Márcio.


----------



## ana lacerda

Outsider said:


> Hoje em dia não existe nem _dous_, nem _cousa_, mas já se disse em tempos.
> 
> Também _tesoira_ e _tesoiro_ me soam antiquados. As outras palavras existem em ambas as versões, com _ou_ e com _oi_.


 
É exactamente isso. o ...ou..., é usado hoje em dia. O ...oi....já foi usado noutros tempos. Embora, no interior, as pessoas mais velhas ainda o usam. Soa-me bem ouvir estas diferenças.


----------



## Vin Raven

ana lacerda said:


> É exactamente isso. o ...ou..., é usado hoje em dia. O ...oi....já foi usado noutros tempos. Embora, no interior, as pessoas mais velhas ainda o usam. Soa-me bem ouvir estas diferenças.



E de loiça a louça?


Mesmo se se usa lôça...


----------



## ana lacerda

Vin Raven said:


> E de loiça a louça?
> 
> 
> Mesmo se se usa lôça...


 
No meu dicionário aparece as duas formas: loiça e louça. Aliás todas as palavras que aparecem começadas por loi, vem logo à frente a mesma palavra começada por lou...
Quanto a lôça, não conheço.


----------



## Vin Raven

ana lacerda said:


> Quanto a lôça, não conheço.



É só calão, dá quase o mesmo o som entre loiça a louça.


----------



## jazyk

Se se quer reproduzir a fala de algumas pessoas (ou muitas, mas não vem ao caso), não há necessidade nenhuma do acento, já que se trata de uma paroxítona termina em vogal: loça. É bom também indicar a palavra entre aspas para que ninguém pense que é uma palavra escrita conforme as regras da língua portuguesa.


----------



## kurumin

Aqui na Bahia se fala LOIRO.
LOURO pra gente é papagaio.


----------



## Alandria

Aqui no em Vitória dizemos "loiro".

Kurumin, pensava que aí fosse só "louro". 
Mas não é de hoje que eu sei que a Bahia possui um léxico um pouco diferente do resto do nordeste, então eu não duvido mesmo.


----------



## kurumin

Sim, a Bahia é o estado mais ''sudestino'' do Nordeste, hheehe


----------



## Alentugano

Marcio Afonso said:


> Existe _dous _em Portugal?


 
No século XIX ainda se usava _dous _no Brasil, e acho que também em Portugal. 
Machado de Assis escrevia dous (dois), doudo (doido), cousa (coisa), etc.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Se eu vir um papagaio loiro, eu digo 'Eita! Um louro galego!'


----------

